# Thailand June 2011



## dmexotics (Jul 7, 2011)

Some invert pics from my recent Thailand trip.  We took a side trip to Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia to help a friend at his Pet Expo.  We made some great friends and contacts there...one gave me a couple "samples" of which I have posted some images below.  Ornithoctoninae G. sp. Kalimantan...should come in the next shipment 

It was also our first "Herping Tour" which seemed to have gone over quite well.  We will definitely be doing this again if we get enough customers to sign on....

[YOUTUBE]3pPng5symLQ&hd=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Philth (Jul 7, 2011)

Some nice shots and looked like a good time, always nice to see pics of animals in their natural habitats.  The spider "Ornithoctoninae G. sp. Kalimantan" I would suspect is the same as Ornithoctoninae G. sp. "Haplopelma doriae".  as seen on this site.  Sort of a "orang fringe" on the west side without the "orange fringe"

Later, Tom


----------



## NevularScorpion (Jul 7, 2011)

thanks for sharing great video and picz


----------



## dmexotics (Jul 7, 2011)

Philth said:


> The spider "Ornithoctoninae G. sp. Kalimantan" I would suspect is the same as Ornithoctoninae G. sp. "Haplopelma doriae".  as seen on this site.  Sort of a "orang fringe" on the west side without the "orange fringe"


It very well could be.  After I returned home and got access to the internet I started poking around and actually found that site along with a handful of other posts and such.  All I can tell you is that this spider was as inky black as they come and was not small.  It's a beautiful T.  My supplier, based on his reaction when I showed it to him, also was impressed.  I figured if he hadn't seen it before, then something was up.  My new contact said he would get me several more, including males so I could try to breed them....he said it hadn't been easy for him.


----------



## syndicate (Jul 7, 2011)

The all black species is now being refereed to as sp."Kalimantan" while the species with the orange fringe around the carapace is now being labled Haplopelma doriae due to it matching the type locality I believe..
Quote from Søren:



> Hi Chris
> 
> Confusingly as I understand it - it's the other way around. The one with the orange fringe (from northern and eastern Borneo and thus from the type area) is H. doriae, whereas the ones without the orange fringe - formerly known in the hobby as H. doriae (from the southern and south-western Borneo and thus not from the type area) are unresolved and thus termed sp. "Kalimantan". Technically speaking this latter one should be termed Haplopelma sp. "Kalimantan" though this might stir some not in the know. The logic is that since H. doriae is the type species for the genus Haplopelma, then these odd bornean guys - with or without the orange fringe - are in fact Haplopelmas, which would in effect as of now make yet another Haplopelma-group, so we should be distinguishing between species belonging in either the minax-group, the schmidti-group or the doriae-group...
> 
> ...


Anyhow both species prove to be verry difficult to breed!I'm trying my best over here with The orange fringe species now(doriae) So hopefully I will have some luck!Please contact me if you do end up importing some of these.I'm very interested in getting a breeding group established!
-Chris


----------



## tarcan (Jul 7, 2011)

nice selection of bugs there!


----------



## Kruggar (Jul 12, 2011)

Thats interesting how the butterflies segregate by species when drinking at the mud.


----------



## Midknight xrs (Jul 13, 2011)

Looked like fun, I'll be going there in September.


----------



## dmexotics (Jul 13, 2011)

Awesome, you'll have a great time I'm sure.  We are headed back in December with a side trip to Indo.  I'm anticipating a new thread on this board around Christmas


----------

